# Trivia 10/13



## luckytrim (Oct 13, 2018)

trivia 10/13
DID YOU KNOW...
In 10th-century Cordoba, an Umayyad (Islamic dynasty) city in  Spain, had
over 70 libraries;  the palace library alone had over 60,000  volumes, all
written by hand. At the time, the best Latin library in Europe  had only 600
parchment books.


1. The breeding, hatching, and rearing of fish under  controlled conditions
is called what?
2. From 1958-1966, the Boston Celtics of the NBA won eight  consecutive
championships with the help of Bob Cousy, Sam Jones, John  Havlicek, and who
at their center position?
  a. - Phil Jackson
  b. - Jerry West
  c. - Bill Russell
  d. - Ben Wallace
3. What was the name of the Los Angeles restaurant the was  shaped like a
hat ?
4. Which 1996 movie had Eddie Murphy playing seven different  roles?
5. 'The Simpsons' is the longest - running TV series ; What  series was the
longest - running before 'The Simpsons' surpassed it  ?
6. The International Date Line is at what degree of  longitude?
7. In the film, 'Forrest Gump', Forrest meets three Presidents  ; name 
them...
8. Famous First Lines ;
"'Christmas won't be Christmas without any presents,' grumbled  Jo, lying on 
the rug."?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Captain Kirk never said, "Beam me up, Scotty" on any 'Star  Trek" episode, 
nor in films.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Pisciculture
2. - c
3. the Brown Derby
4. 'The Nutty Professor'
5. 'Gunsmoke'
6. - 180
7. Nixon, Kennedy and Johnson
8. 'Little Women'

TRUTH !!
"Beam me up, Scotty" is a catchphrase that made its way into  popular culture 
from the science fiction television series Star Trek. It comes  from the 
command Captain Kirk gives his chief engineer, Montgomery  "Scotty" Scott, 
when he needs to be transported back to the Starship  Enterprise.

Though it has become irrevocably associated with the series  and films, the 
exact phrase was never actually spoken in any Star Trek  television episode 
or film.

Despite this, the quote has become a phrase of its own over  time. It can be 
used to describe one's desire to be elsewhere, technology such  as 
teleportation, slang for certain drugs, or as a phrase to show  appreciation 
and association with the television show.


----------

